# Original Song



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Haven't done any writing in a while - figured I'd toss this one out there I just finished. I was pissed off at my roof, which after a $20k summer on the basement looks like it needs replacing too. Went for a walk to calm down, passed the local Ford dealership and saw the price tags on the new F150...first line came to me, then the song wrote itself.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice. Love the tone of that guitar. What is it and how did you record it? Thanks. As I was listening to it my wife said what is that. Send me the link. She is a fan.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Kerry.

it’s an ‘89 Taylor 810. All recorded through one mic - AKG C414


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Love your stuff. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

That's great. Strumming and picking applied perfectly, you have a very good voice, well-recorded, clever lyrics, good solo too! Wow, I'm gonna play the vid for my friends and family.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Kap ;-)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Killer sound man!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Really well done , thanks for sharing !


----------



## 9volt (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome job. 

Well written, well sung, well played.

You have a classic country voice.

You can be proud of this clip.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Awesome job.
> Well written, well sung, well played.
> You have a classic country voice.
> You can be proud of this clip.


exactly what I thought...
congrats...I'm a fan
G.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

damn fine....thanks for sharing


----------

